# Prince Harry - Paki Slur



## Garpal Gumnut (12 January 2009)

My contacts at the Palace tell me that "Granny" is backing Prince Harry in his latest stoush with the British Media and Political Correctness.

His relationship with the person he allegedly "slurred", a Cadet at Sandhurst with him from Pakistan, is best exemplified by these few lines from Henry V by Shakespeare 


   We few, we happy few, we band of brothers;
    For he to-day that sheds his blood with me
    Shall be my brother; be he ne'er so vile,
    This day shall gentle his condition:
    And gentlemen in England now a-bed
    Shall think themselves accursed they were not here,
    And hold their manhoods cheap whiles any speaks
    That fought with us upon Saint Crispin's day.

And it is this crass jealousy of the comradeship of arms that is at the root of the pursuit of Prince Harry, a fine young man, doing a fine job for his country, and the Coalition of the Willing.

gg


----------



## doctorj (12 January 2009)

I woke up to this news this morning and I have to say, I was shocked! I had no idea that Paki was considered a slur in these parts.  I assumed 'Paki' is to Pakistani as 'Aussie' is to Australian or 'Swede' is to Swedish.  I swear I've heard Tony Greig or Richie Benaud et al use the term countless times commentating the cricket.  I guess you learn something new every day.


----------



## Julia (12 January 2009)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> My contacts at the Palace tell me that "Granny" is backing Prince Harry in his latest stoush with the British Media and Political Correctness.
> 
> His relationship with the person he allegedly "slurred", a Cadet at Sandhurst with him from Pakistan, is best exemplified by these few lines from Henry V by Shakespeare
> 
> ...



gg, it's always a bit difficult to discern how much of your comments are tongue in cheek.  In this case, I admit to some confusion.
Prince Harry "a fine young man".?  Have to say I've not seen too much evidence of anything other than a lust for partying and drinking.
He seems to lurch from one scrape to another.  Remember the Nazi uniform?
I'm sure you won't mind telling us just why he's such a fine young man.


----------



## wayneL (12 January 2009)

doctorj said:


> I woke up to this news this morning and I have to say, I was shocked! I had no idea that Paki was considered a slur in these parts.  I assumed 'Paki' is to Pakistani as 'Aussie' is to Australian or 'Swede' is to Swedish.  I swear I've heard Tony Greig or Richie Benaud et al use the term countless times commentating the cricket.  I guess you learn something new every day.




It's all about context I would have thought.

In the context of male squaddie "mateship" culture. A slur said in good humour is actually a term of endearment. Blokes have the most awful names for each other in all male settings. We can't hold hand and hug each other, so we call each other names in good humour.

Maybe it's an Anglo trait that women and other cultures don't understand, I don't know.

Storm in a teacup.


----------



## Calliope (12 January 2009)

Julia said:


> Have to say I've not seen too much evidence of anything other than a lust for partying and drinking.




i.e. normal behaviour for males his age....and females too I think.


----------



## nunthewiser (12 January 2009)

cant even use the saying " call a spade a spade" these days ,have to call it a shovel!.....personally found his comments as shown on tv to be used in a caring waytowards his fellow soldier

is "whinging bloody poms" considered offensive too ?


----------



## GumbyLearner (12 January 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> cant even use the saying " call a spade a spade" these days .....personally found his comments as shown on tv to be used in a caring waytowards his fellow soldier
> 
> is "whinging bloody poms" considered offensive too ?




I dont read Womens Weekly so I have no idea who Harry is?

But I found this on the net


----------



## nunthewiser (12 January 2009)

GumbyLearner said:


> I dont read Womens Weekly so I have no idea who Harry is?
> 
> But I found this on the net




hahahahahahah  he must be chapelle corbys MR big contact


----------



## Julia (12 January 2009)

wayneL said:


> Maybe it's an Anglo trait that women and other cultures don't understand, I don't know.



I didn't suggest I didn't understand it.  Just asked gg for reasons why Harry is particularly a "fine young man" as distinct from the same as most other young blokes his age.



> Storm in a teacup.



Of course it is.  Who, frankly, cares?
Bear in mind that other than the Israel/Gaza thing and the ongoing financial stuff, there is little for the media to report.  And apparently anything about the Royals sells papers and magazines.



Calliope said:


> i.e. normal behaviour for males his age....and females too I think.



Yes, but it doesn't qualify him as any more 'fine' than his mates.



nunthewiser said:


> cant even use the saying " call a spade a spade" these days ,have to call it a shovel!.....personally found his comments as shown on tv to be used in a caring waytowards his fellow soldier
> 
> is "whinging bloody poms" considered offensive too ?



Agree.


----------



## wayneL (12 January 2009)

Julia,

That wasn't directed at you particularly. I have a good mate who is an Muslim Indian and call each other ridiculously insulting and racial names (he has a very Anglo attitude).... all in good humour, but our wives are continuously shocked by it.

Can't do it in public either, I'd be arrested (he wouldn't ).


----------



## nunthewiser (12 January 2009)

wayneL said:


> Julia,
> 
> That wasn't directed at you particularly. I have a good mate who is an Muslim Indian and call each other ridiculously insulting and racial names (he has a very Anglo attitude).... all in good humour, but our wives are continuously shocked by it.
> 
> Can't do it in public either, I'd be arrested (he wouldn't ).




strange how it works , i too have a bruthha man of a different racial backround , we both address each other on occasion using so called "insulting terms"....... 

offense can only be taken , not given they say


----------



## cuttlefish (13 January 2009)

Yeah I can't really see anything particularly controversial about his comments or behaviour in this instance.   


He's still really a kid, he's a bit of a tearaway, he's got spirit.  I'm not about to canonise the guy like GG seems ready to do. , though I'd agree he does show some guts by going and immersing himself in full military operations in the middle east.  (even if I don't agree with a lot of the reasons for the military efforts being required in the first place).


----------



## Surly (13 January 2009)

I am quite proudly an "Aussie" and don't find the term to be at all insulting. I fail to understand how the list Aussie, Kiwi, Canuck, Pom, Paki and Yank can contain both terms of endearment and racial slurs.

It is almost as if the slur is in the political correctness itself.

cheers
Surly


----------



## Miner (13 January 2009)

doctorj said:


> I woke up to this news this morning and I have to say, I was shocked! I had no idea that Paki was considered a slur in these parts.  I assumed 'Paki' is to Pakistani as 'Aussie' is to Australian or 'Swede' is to Swedish.  I swear I've heard Tony Greig or Richie Benaud et al use the term countless times commentating the cricket.  I guess you learn something new every day.




Hi Doctor J
Some times we live in our little domain. I am surprised to see that you being London based did not know Paki as a slur. Probably you will say Red Neck, Skip, Wog or Niger are not slur either.

If time permits please rent a video called _Bending Like Becham_ and would understand how sensitive the word Paki is to certain Asian population. It is just not the truncated form of Pakistani but the intent and contempt behind the truncation matters the people.

It is similarly the way British used to call Indians as Natives or we in Australia called the Indigeneous people as Aboriginals (turncated form of Abnormal Originals ). World is changing from the _Uncle Tom's Cabin_ days and now we got an Afro American President in USA (Does any one now dare to call him a Negro which was so common only few years back) .  Unfortunately Harry who has been groomed with an accepted ex martial  relationship environment of his father,s urrounded by paid psychophants, pampered by Queen Elizabeth who unfortunately has no respect for Asians or any one who is not with white skin, has not grown up.


----------



## xyzedarteerf (13 January 2009)

you'll seem to forget that it was his own personal video log, recorded by his personal camera , so how did it find its merry way to the media since it was recorded 3yrs ago? did he hand it over? was it stolen from him? 
its no secret about how the royals feel about people of non corporate color no big surprise here - look at at his grand daddy as fine example.


----------



## Miner (13 January 2009)

xyzedarteerf said:


> you'll seem to forget that it was his own personal video log, recorded by his personal camera , so how did it find its merry way to the media since it was recorded 3yrs ago? did he hand it over? was it stolen from him?
> its no secret about how the royals feel about people of non corporate color no big surprise here - look at at his grand daddy as fine example.




When some one becomes Prince Harry and survives on public fund the privacy is often not respected. Unfortunately the same goes with celebracy. They pay for being public figures.

Even if they are not celebraties no one has any RIGHT to call people names in their private videos or video logs. If I am not too critical how do you feel if I create a private video and utter slangs to you ? When it becomes public then I say oh sorry, it was my private video. Come on do not condone Prince Harry and accept the fact that he made an error and accepted with an apology to avoid any further outcry.


----------



## wayneL (13 January 2009)

Miner said:


> ........Queen Elizabeth who unfortunately has no respect for Asians or any one who is not with white skin



How do you know that?


----------



## MrBurns (13 January 2009)

The whole thing is a low grade beatup by a media that should, in it's entirety, be taken out and shot.


----------



## xyzedarteerf (13 January 2009)

wayneL said:


> How do you know that?




you can read it all in this book.
Duke of Hazard: The Wit and Wisdom of Prince Philip





here are his classics


----------



## wayneL (13 January 2009)

xyzedarteerf said:


> you can read it all in this book.
> Duke of Hazard: The Wit and Wisdom of Prince Philip
> 
> 
> ...



I think it's self evident that Prince Philip is probably racist/xenophobic, but how do we know the Queen is?


----------



## Julia (13 January 2009)

Miner said:


> Hi Doctor J
> pampered by Queen Elizabeth who unfortunately has no respect for Asians or any one who is not with white skin, has not grown up.




I would have said that Queen Elizabeth has throughout her life demonstrated respect for people of all colours.   She has rarely been heard to criticise anyone.  I have no way of knowing, but I wouldn't have thought she 'pampered' her children at all.


----------



## Ashsaege (13 January 2009)

I cant see anything racist about the term 'Paki'. To me its just like the term 'Aussie'.

I called someone 'Asian' once, a girl said "Dont be racist". I was like "Huh? How's that being racist?? If anything you are being racist because you assume being called 'asian' is bad"


----------



## nunthewiser (13 January 2009)

So let me get this right ................ its ok for an australian pakistani to call an englishman a pom , and its ok for an english pakistani to call an australian an ozzy , and its ok for an african american to call another african american the N word ...............BUT its not ok to call a pakistani a paki ...........mmmmmmmmmmmm


there goes my shovel being called a spade hey


----------



## nunthewiser (13 January 2009)

Being of Burmese heritage , am i allowed to call myself an asian curry munching bogan ?

or should i take offence to that


----------



## Buddy (13 January 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> Being of Burmese heritage , am i allowed to call myself an asian curry munching bogan ?
> 
> or should i take offence to that




Who knows. But if I call you a Burmi, will you feel offended?


----------



## nunthewiser (13 January 2009)

Buddy said:


> Who knows. But if I call you a Burmi, will you feel offended?




mmmmmm after great thought i can honestly say ......no ...... didnt feel a thing ....perhaps i better get in contact with the media and ask them how i feel


----------



## Calliope (13 January 2009)

Some people will go to great lengths to look for racism where none is intended.


----------



## disarray (13 January 2009)

Miner said:


> Even if they are not celebraties no one has any RIGHT to call people names in their private videos or video logs.




spoken like a true member of the thought police. our society is so lucky we have people like you to tell us all how to think, act and behave. 



> If I am not too critical how do you feel if I create a private video and utter slangs to you ?




i wouldn't care, i'd just think you are a douchebag. and if you said it to my face i'd punch your lights out. you see i don't need pansies like you with your pissweak watery attitudes to stand up for me, and i object to you and your ilk jamming your nieve deluded rainbow ideologies down my throat. i'll respect who i want to respect and i'll hate who i want to hate, and if you don't like it, you can go get stuffed.

/rant


----------



## nunthewiser (13 January 2009)

disarray said:


> spoken like a true member of the thought police. our society is so lucky we have people like you to tell us all how to think, act and behave.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ROFLMAO!!!..hahahahahahah......u tellim luv!


----------



## maffu (13 January 2009)

Ashsaege said:


> I cant see anything racist about the term 'Paki'. To me its just like the term 'Aussie'.
> 
> I called someone 'Asian' once, a girl said "Dont be racist". I was like "Huh? How's that being racist?? If anything you are being racist because you assume being called 'asian' is bad"




Paki is a very racist term in Europe/England, it is meant to date back from when England had massive amounts of South Asian immigration and alot of xenophobia around outsiders. Paki was one of the really insulting terms used. In Australia it is not widely known.

At my uni in Sydney, I had some Pakistani friends, they all use the term Paki, and started a Facebook group called Paki's in Australia. They received hate mail and abuse from Pakistani's in Europe calling them racist and asking them to remove the group.
They had no idea it was a racist term, and considered it the same as Aussie is to Australia.

On a online cricket game I play, there was plenty of heated discussion because the Australians kept using the word Paki when Australia were playing Pakistan, and the English and Pakistani forum moderators kept banning users for being rascist. None of the Australians using the word knew it was considered rascist at all.


----------



## Buddy (13 January 2009)

Taken from artivcle in SMH:


> The apology had little effect. The British Equality and Human Rights Commission and a Muslim youth organisation, the Ramadhan Foundation, condemned Harry. Soon prominent politicians joined in the criticism - including the Conservative Party leader, David Cameron, and Nick Clegg, the leader of the Liberal Democrats.




Well all I can say is ..... what a bunch of woozes.  And they can take that as an insult, because that is what is intended!


----------



## disarray (13 January 2009)

yeah it seems like european minorities keep falling over themselves to see who can be the most offended, while the government / bureaucracy compete to see who can grovel, i mean apologise, the most sincerely.

it's sickening.


----------



## GumbyLearner (13 January 2009)

One of these vids is racist? Tell me which one!


----------



## Miner (13 January 2009)

Julia said:


> I would have said that Queen Elizabeth has throughout her life demonstrated respect for people of all colours.   She has rarely been heard to criticise anyone.  I have no way of knowing, but I wouldn't have thought she 'pampered' her children at all.




Julia
If I may bring your attention to the racist behaviour of Prince Philip at various occasions. How many times Queen Elizabeth has said any thing about it with her role as the Queen first and then as the better half of Prince Philip. That is in a way her tacit supporting act for racism shown by Prince Phillip.

Have we seen anything came out from Queen Elizabeth as the Granny or the Queen? Yes, some apology has come and that should end the debate considering a mistake was done and been apologised.

The issue in this forum has erupted as people suddenly started using tinted glasses and started justifying actions by Prince Harry as nothing has happened. 

How many people have ever called Prince Harry as POM?  What can be accepted between common people unfortunately in a formal protocol is not acceptable. Can we write the word CRXP or SXIT in formal way? No. But we all say that in some other form all the time.


----------



## IFocus (13 January 2009)

As some one a bit left I like Harry, maybe its because we are both white and of fine Protestant extraction, his phone call to Grandma was a great show of humor cracked me up thought I even heard GG mentioned.

Thoughtful of him to remember the corgies

The Paki thing was perhaps inappropriate but he is a trained solder for Christ sake trained to kill as only the Brits can with century's of experience.

As GG has said already hes a fine young man proud and determine to serve in harms way.........I wonder how many of his critics do so?


----------



## doctorj (13 January 2009)

Miner said:


> Hi Doctor J
> Some times we live in our little domain. I am surprised to see that you being London based did not know Paki as a slur. Probably you will say Red Neck, Skip, Wog or Niger are not slur either.



We all live in our particular domain. I don't pretend to know what words are considered offensive everwhere in the world. Saying that, I don't get the similarities between Paki/Pakistan and the words you've raised - I'm quite well travelled and I'm not familiar with Wogistan etc.


Miner said:


> If time permits please rent a video called Bending Like Becham and would understand how sensitive the word Paki is to certain Asian population. It is just not the truncated form of Pakistani but the intent and contempt behind the truncation matters the people.



Forgive my language, but this is what gives me the sh!ts about this sort of discussion. How can one assume the 'intent' and 'contempt' behind the word, particularly in the absence of context. I suspect one's propensity to be offended by such things is more reflective on the mindset of the individual being offended than the person saying it.


Miner said:


> It is similarly the way British used to call Indians as Natives or we in Australia called the Indigeneous people as Aboriginals (turncated form of Abnormal Originals ).



This is exactly my point above. People tend to assign meaning where there isn't any. Aboriginal is from the latin roots 'ab' (from) and 'origo' (origin/beginning). Your words above are yours alone.


----------



## Calliope (13 January 2009)

doctorj said:


> I suspect one's propensity to be offended by such things is more reflective on the mindset of the individual being offended than the person saying it.




Exactly, and I think it is about time we stopped apologising for offending the sensitivities of these clowns who cry "racist" when what they are doing is trying to cover up their own bigotry.


----------



## noirua (13 January 2009)

Upper crust colonialism is built in, unfortunately.


----------



## Julia (13 January 2009)

Miner said:


> Julia
> If I may bring your attention to the racist behaviour of Prince Philip at various occasions. How many times Queen Elizabeth has said any thing about it with her role as the Queen first and then as the better half of Prince Philip. That is in a way her tacit supporting act for racism shown by Prince Phillip.



Rubbish.   



> Have we seen anything came out from Queen Elizabeth as the Granny or the Queen? Yes, some apology has come and that should end the debate considering a mistake was done and been apologised.



Miner, your English indicates that perhaps English is not your first language.
Perhaps you are projecting your own sensitivities on to other people.


----------



## cuttlefish (13 January 2009)

Julia said:


> Miner, your English indicates that perhaps English is not your first language.
> Perhaps you are projecting your own sensitivities on to other people.




Julia - there's a fair bit of irony in that comment.


----------



## slim pickins (14 January 2009)

i live in london and it seems the you can hardly say anyhting to anyone about race. its just a minefield.....

best to play dumb. if i see an african and we get talking i never ask where they are form..... if they mention africa i say...."what you are from africa.... reallly? i thought you were british oh wow...." 

i never use the world "black" "negro" "african" etc etc. if you call someone black who is actually black someoen will point out hwo rude you are and say.... how dare you point out to that man that they are black.... totally unforgivable.

similar with idnians and pakistanis 

similar with the "poor" arabs..... lebanese palestinains egyptians syrians.

the rich arabs: dubai, kuwaitt, saudi, oman, etc.... i think you can say anythign to them or about them. it wont result in a bashing or a discrimination case against you but they will probably never give you job. 

you can call a white perosn a "cracker", "whitey face", "no pigment fool" a "pom" and it is no problem at all.

it all ocmes down to how big o fa chip on your sholders you have. and some minorities have a very big chip indeed


----------



## wayneL (14 January 2009)

Oh brother, this is getting ridiculous!!!!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ian-polo-pal-Charles-William-Harry-Sooty.html



> Fresh Royal racism row: The Indian polo pal Charles, William and Harry call 'Sooty'
> 
> By Amar Singh
> Last updated at 3:52 PM on 13th January 2009
> ...


----------



## noirua (14 January 2009)

Names sometimes seem to stick and looking back in the past were more accepted.
Apologies in advance if I upset anyone.
One former school friend was called "ladders" for obvious reasons. Other names from memory were: Mousy, Teefth, Curly, Plates, Slitty and Army.
I won't explain the reasons because the post would be deleted now, but if this was the 1950's, with the internet, not an eyelid would have been batted.


----------



## Buddy (14 January 2009)

slim pickins said:


> i live in london and it seems the you can hardly say anyhting to anyone about race. its just a minefield.....
> 
> best to play dumb. if i see an african and we get talking i never ask where they are form..... if they mention africa i say...."what you are from africa.... reallly? i thought you were british oh wow...."
> 
> ...




Ha, ha  Slim. But are you dyslexic or do you just get excited when you type? Now don't go getting offended here mate.   Do quite like your terms "idnians" and "white perosn".

If I call them "non reflective people" would that be considered offensive or racist. 
Actually, the PC mob getting offended, outraged and looking to cut off Harry's nuts are, as Ronnie Barker would say..... a bunch of forrible huckers with fetty sweet and fetty swannies.  Now surely that would not be considered offensive, would it?................
Actually this topic is a actually whole load of bollocks. But amusing nonetheless.


----------



## trading_rookie (14 January 2009)

> World is changing from the Uncle Tom's Cabin days and now we got an Afro American President in USA (Does any one now dare to call him a Negro which was so common only few years back) .




Yes indeed, an Uncle Tom US President-elect and 'wiggers' rappin' in the ghetto's

It's funny...a Caucasian can't refer to any other race, even if it's friendly
banter without the pc crowd labeling it racism. 

Yet the amount of racial slurs aimed at whites is astounding and no one bats an eyelid! It seems to be water under the bridge when a white is called a gringo, pale face, cracker, gubba by an 'abo', honky, bule by our neighbours directly north, white devil by the Chinese, round eye, white ghost,  peckerwood, albino, or haole by some 130kg Hawaiian surfer you dropped in on at Pipeline. 

Yet with no malice intended calling someone a 'paki' or 'jap' can land you in hot water! 

It was reported in a local suburban paper that it's readers were the most racists in Sydney. The mayor of this municipality found that absurd since nearly all the residents of the area were migrants from overseas and therefore couldn't be racists! This is implying that even though this area has migrants who 'racially' don't like each other due to tensions overseas and the cultural and religious clashes that exist the mayor still considers this less meaningful than the supposed racism from the Anglo-Celtic community!! Talk about the pot calling the kettle black!!


----------



## Miner (15 January 2009)

slim pickins said:


> i live in london and it seems the you can hardly say anyhting to anyone about race. its just a minefield.....
> 
> best to play dumb. if i see an african and we get talking i never ask where they are form..... if they mention africa i say...."what you are from africa.... reallly? i thought you were british oh wow...."
> 
> ...





great posting my learned friend from London

I wonder if the people in London actually speak and write English as well ?

At least they must be using spell checkers and right grammar while writing English correctly. Do not know and hope this honest question is not racism or equal to pretending before a dark African ' really were you from Africa" !!

Probably all English speaking people have left London to come to Australia (thanks to high housing price in Perth now) leaving Indians. Pakistanis and Bangladeshis to manage the restaraunts, buses, trains and South Africans to lead English (sorry KP for your temporary removal) cricket team. So never mind for your English (call it casual writing now).


----------



## Go Nuke (17 January 2009)

People just need to harden the %&#! up!!!

Paki, abo, pom....geez chillout, they are just abreviations.
Sure , most of the time they are probably used in non endearing ways because (for example)..Go home Pakastani...doesn't  have the same ring to it as Go home Paki.

Call me a "whitie" I couldn't care less!! Its always the "poor me Im getting picked on and insulted by these harsh words like" Paki (for example)

If only the rest of the world had the laid back attitude of most Australians.

As for Harry, well he was 21 at the time and I can honestly say that there's a pretty good chance I was using that termanology at that age....and worse!


----------



## nunthewiser (17 January 2009)

personally think everyone should have a friend named "sooty "


----------



## nunthewiser (17 January 2009)

Didnt some righteous soul have the "sooty and sweep " show banned in england years ago ?


----------



## ColB (17 January 2009)

> Originally posted by *Nunthewiser*:
> 
> "personally think everyone should have a friend named "sooty "




Our pet dog is called Sooty and he's Black!!


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (17 January 2009)

ColB said:


> Our pet dog is called Sooty and he's Black!!




I have met the real Sooty Dhillon at Cirencester and he is a top bloke.

gg


----------



## Calliope (17 January 2009)

Harry has at least redeemed himself with the gay community. The video shows Harry mouthing the words "I love you" to a fellow soldier and then kissing him and licking his face. A leading gay rights campaigner said Harry was " rather liberated and enlightened for a straight man.":headshake


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (22 January 2013)

*Re: Prince Harry*

Prince Harry is again in trouble with the lefties, for, wait for it, " killing Taliban ".

from The Independent UK



> The Stop the War Coalition today accused Prince Harry of being “arrogant and insensitive” after he admitted killing insurgents in Afghanistan.
> 
> In a series of interviews to mark the end of his service in Afghanistan, Prince Harry admitted that he had killed members of the Taliban during his 20-week posting, saying: “'Take a life to save a life. That’s what we revolve around, I suppose”.
> 
> But Lindsey German, convenor of the Stop the War Coalition, called the 28-year-old’s comments “crass”




What a wally is Mr.German.

It's his job, for gawds sake.

gg


----------

